# Could it be?



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

If this holds I am in!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking at Friday through Saturday at the rigs


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

74 degree blue water is tantalizingly close.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

So if I'm reading the chart right Saturday looks great ?looking to go out with a friend to the rigs for my first time what should I set out to target ?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

We will probably deep drop on the way, troll for wahoo and then jig for AJ's and tuna. If we can load up with bait, we'll try some chunking for tuna. If not, It'll be back to trolling for sunrise.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> So if I'm reading the chart right Saturday looks great ?looking to go out with a friend to the rigs for my first time what should I set out to target ?


Deep rigs? Tuna


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Tuna is what I was thinking thanx for the info and hopefully we will all do good and bring back some meat!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good to see you today Mike. Hummm on the forecast, Im a watching....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Keeping an eye on it for sure!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone decides to hit it up deep and has room for one with his own gear ( penn international 50w's) and $150 plus a boat wash let me know!! Weather looks amazing!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Seas 1 ft or less for the weekend. We're headed to the rigs Friday for an overnight trip.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Gonna head to the rigs for the first time on saturday for an overnight trip also if the weather holds. Im crossing my fingers, but trying not to get excited yet.... trying being the key word lol.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard that!!! I am ready to gnaw off my left arm for a chance to get back in the game.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking like a pretty long run to clean water right now...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It does. Have you seen a roffs? I am thinking it could be 130 miles to get 74 degree blue water, but SST is a lot easier to see on the sat picks than water color.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Weather will hold this weekend!! It is the only weekend since December that I have not been able to head to the Gulf!!:cursing::wallbash:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fingers and toes crossed for weather gawds.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Bill Me said:


> It does. Have you seen a roffs? I am thinking it could be 130 miles to get 74 degree blue water, but SST is a lot easier to see on the sat picks than water color.


I read a report that said nakika had good water...a little out of my range. I know this past weekend the water out around the nipple and even beyond was as dirty as I think I have ever seen it.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

If I remember correctly the nakika was blue but anything north of that was green and colder water from this past weekend. I know it's a haul but there are plenty of tunas to be had at thunder hawk . Hope this helps


----------

